# K-38 only spins Forward



## HOT H2O (Sep 23, 2011)

I was just given a free K-38 without cable. 

I noticed that it only spins in Forward regardless of the position of the Fwd/Rev. switch. I will probably take it apart tonight or tomorrow morning. Does anyone know where to get parts?


----------



## UN1TED-WE-PLUMB (Oct 3, 2012)

You could probably call ridgid and get some answers. Maybe even on their website..


----------



## Bayside500 (May 16, 2009)

HOT H2O said:


> I was just given a free K-38 without cable.
> 
> I noticed that it only spins in Forward regardless of the position of the Fwd/Rev. switch. I will probably take it apart tonight or tomorrow morning. Does anyone know where to get parts?


my bet is the switch has been wired to run only one way


----------



## HOT H2O (Sep 23, 2011)

I haven't had time to take it apart, but I can tell you that when you move the fwd/rev switch back and fourth, it doesn't feel like anything is "engaging".


----------



## AWWGH (May 2, 2011)

Bayside500 said:


> my bet is the switch has been wired to run only one way


Agreed, switch may have been bypassed in the past or the switch all together may just be bad and not allowing the equipment to switch from foward to reverse.


----------

